# Books, resources on ETFs



## tom82 (16 August 2013)

What good books are there on ETF's, or websites on ETF's, is there any you can recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Tightwad (16 August 2013)

been a while since i looked at them.. try the state street www.spdr.com.au site and the vanguard and ishares sites


----------



## tom82 (19 August 2013)

Tightwad said:


> been a while since i looked at them.. try the state street www.spdr.com.au site and the vanguard and ishares sites




Ok thanks for that, will look at those.


----------

